# Heavier inshore outfit



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a new combo that i can use to target kingies, jewies etc around deeper, inshore areas like Pittwater.
I'd use the combo for dead and live bait as well as lures. Would it be beneficial to have an outfit for bait(overhead) and another for lures(spin)?
What do you guys use and what can you recommend? I have no budget set at the moment as i'm just looking into it for now. I'm main fish estuaries so have no idea when it comes to bigger fish around deeper inshore and offshore waters.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

something like a 6'9 40lb terez and an 8000 stradic could fit the bill


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Depends what line strength you want to fish. You will get quoted line limits between 20lb to 50lb for how much stopping power you apply to a fish from the yak. Personally I don't fish over 30 because I know I can break it if needed and stay upright. The outback is more stable so heavier line may be ok. Having a read thru the old king and jew fish of the month threads will give you a pretty good idea of what is being used.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32266


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I'm no expert, but my views are that you can fish successfully on lighter gear from a kayak - and reading the thread on Kings again linked by Sharknett above - it was interesting to see that a number of posts indicated more success on kings when fishing lighter - and its more fun. So that said, I wonder if you need a reel any bigger than a 4000 size - and maybe a 5-10kg rated rod. And perhaps lighter than that (eg 3000 reel and 3-6kg rod). My best snapper ay 70cm I caught inshore on my lightest combo - a 2-4 kg rod and 1500 reel with 6lb line. Note I use spinning reels for both bait and lures and can provide no views on the overhead option.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

As Andew said I think lighter is the way to go on a Yak. Approaching 3 years fishing on a Yak, its totally a different mentality to fishing on my brothers big boat with heavy braid. Im slowly leaving the heavy outfit behind on most trips. Trolling big lures and baits aside, I prefer a lighter 3-6Kg Rod and 2500 size reel with 10Lb braid for 90% of what I do offshore. It covers everything from Squid to small Kings and casts SP's and Metals a mile.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I use a 3000 Caldia Kix on a tCurve powerspin, 2 pce 5-10kg. 1/4 to 5/8 oz cast is perfect. 20lb line for me though guys go heavier up north chasing barra.
Love the rod to bits, I'll get another when this passes on...
Put a 3500 Certate on it and soft baited a NZ 20kg king. (from a boat)

Nitro Viper will also get a few mentions.

Good luck, Dave


----------

